# Java problem? red x in box syndrome



## Filewasp (Sep 12, 2003)

[URL=http://img163.imageshack.us/my.php?image=javanz0.png]

I was sent a little greeting card from MyFunCards and could not view it, although I can view it at the office on their computer. So what set wrong on my system? this link is to an image of how I have internet options set now. I know everything is checked, and thats probably wrong. Originally only Java Sun and the JIT one were checked and it didn't work. I went to add remove and deleted Java, re-booted, and re-installed Java still no smiles from that- I finally did what you see now, checked them all and re launched the browser still with no luck. What am I missing? Isn't MyFunCards Java based? Lots of pages have the red x problem and also the "Action Canceled" boxes. Thanks if you have any input- Steve


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

do you have all your windows updates ? there was a problem with java in march or april with a windows update and was fixed the next month.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

From a google search.

goto 
internet options 
advanced
scroll down to mulitimedia
see if the show pictures is checked.
also look for disable script debugging and see if that is ticked

SYMPTOMS
When you open a Web page, one or more pictures (graphics or images) may not be displayed. Instead, a red X, or a placeholder, may appear in place of the images.

CAUSE
This behavior can occur if one of the following conditions is true:

The Web page includes an image type that is not supported by Internet Explorer.
The Show Pictures check box is not selected on the Advanced tab of the Internet Options dialog box, or the Toggle Images.exe Web accessory was used to disable images in Internet Explorer.

RESOLUTION
To troubleshoot this issue, follow these steps. After each step, check to see if the issue is resolved. If the issue still occurs, continue troubleshooting with the next step:

Right-click the red X or placeholder for the image, and then click Properties. Verify that the image type is supported by Internet Explorer by examining the Type or Address (URL) values in the Properties dialog box. For example, a Graphics Interchange Format (GIF) file will list GIF Image for Type and the Address (URL) ends with .gif. Internet Explorer displays images with an .art, .wmf, .emf, .png, .mov, .xbm, .avi, .mpg, .gif, .jpg, .mpeg, and .bmp extensions.

Start Internet Explorer.
If you have the Toggle Images.exe Web accessory installed, click the Toggle Images.exe link on the Links toolbar to turn on images.

Verify that Show Pictures has not been turned off in Internet Explorer: 
On the Tools menu, click Internet Options.
Click the Advanced tab, and then verify that the Show Pictures check box is selected under Multimedia.
Click OK.

Make sure scripting, ActiveX controls, cookies, and Java applets are enabled in Internet Explorer. To do so, follow these steps: 
On the Tools menu, click Internet Options.
Click the Security tab, and then click Default Level (if it is available) for the zone which contains the Web page (for example, Internet).

If you are using Internet Explorer 6, click the Privacy tab, and then click Default (if it is available).
If you are using a third-party Internet security, firewall, or cookie blocking program, contact the manufacturer of the program for information about how to enable scripting, ActiveX controls, cookies, Java applets, advertisements, and HTTP referral information.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/nip.nsf/docid/2001021911022836

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/nip.nsf/docid/2000031311301136

If you access the Internet through a local area network (LAN), contact the administrator of your LAN to verify that scripting, ActiveX controls, cookies, Java applets, advertisements, and HTTP referral information are not blocked by a firewall or other security features on the network.

Start Internet Explorer.
On the View menu, point to Encoding. If a check does not appear next to Auto-Select, click Auto-Select.
On the View menu, point to Encoding, and then click the appropriate language for the Web page that you are trying to view. For example, if the Web page is in English (United States), click Western European (ISO) or Western European (Windows). If the required language is not available on the View menu, follow these steps to add it: 
On the Tools menu, click Internet Options.
Click Languages, and then click Add.
Click the appropriate language, and then click OK.

If the problem is not resolved, a file or registry key required to display the Web page with the appropriate character set may be missing or damaged. To resolve this problem, restore Windows from a complete system backup or reinstall (or repair) Windows. If you are running Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition or Microsoft Windows XP, you may be able to resolve this issue without restoring or reinstalling Windows by using the System Restore utility to return your computer to a previous working state, For additional information about how to use System Restore in Windows Millennium Edition, click the following article number to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base:

267951 Description of the System Restore Utility in Windows Millennium Edition 
For additional information about how to use System Restore in Windows XP, click the following article number to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base:

306084 HOW TO: Restore the Operating System to a Previous State in Windows XP 
Note that in some cases you may also be able to resolve this problem by manually editing the registry. For example, if the28591 String value is missing from the following registry key, a Web page that is encoded for the Western European (ISO) code page might not display any images:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Nls\CodePage
The value for this registry key should be set to the name of the appropriate code page file in your Windows\System or Windows\System32 folder. For the Western European (ISO) code page, this value should be either Cp_28591.nls (Windows 98, Windows Millennium Edition) or C_28591.NLS (Windows NT 4.0, Windows 2000, Windows XP).


----------

